# What is the current procedure for a problem seller?



## Rogueleader (Jan 30, 2016)

Mods?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...81-jackson-kelly-pro-professional-series.html

Apparently it is beneath his dignity to correspond with me. Though my money was seemingly good enough to accept.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2016)

Shoot me some screenshots of correspondence and the payment info, along with the FULL story via PM.


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 30, 2016)

PM'd sir!


----------

